# Hunter water nsw



## Keppmiestet (21/11/13)

Any brewers here that use tap water for their AG in the Rutherford , Maitland area?
Anyone know what the water profile is , the hunter water website info seems outdated. I think our water comes from the Dungog WTP.


----------



## BeerNess (21/11/13)

Yeah I'm out at Clarence Town, on Dungog water too, It's really unremarkable soft water the last report I could find was '12 but doubt it's changed much, I only make really minor CaCl2 CaSO4 additions and that seems too work really well for me.


----------



## Keppmiestet (21/11/13)

Do you do any pilsners at all or real light styles like lagers, if so how do they turn out and you have any drama lowering the mash ph to the right level without adding to much gypsum and calcium chloride ?


----------



## BeerNess (23/11/13)

Keppmiestet said:


> Do you do any pilsners at all or real light styles like lagers, if so how do they turn out and you have any drama lowering the mash ph to the right level without adding to much gypsum and calcium chloride ?


 I just brew ales AIPA, APA, porter and ordinary bitter, so can't help there too much. I do throw a little bit (less than 1%) of acidulated malt into my AIPA because it's just ale malt and 5% Munich. Don't have a working pH meter at the moment so it's just trial and error, but very happy with how it goes for me.


----------



## Weizguy (26/11/13)

Like Canberra and Melbourne, we have very soft water, suited to fine lager production.

Hunter water advise that our water comes from two sources: Dungog and Grahamstown dam. They swap sources from time to time and you will notice that the water seems more chlorinated at times of swap-over.

At my house, I must be so far from the nearest water tower, that my tap water hardly ever smells or tatses of chlorine, and I'm grateful.

I have only ever brewed one Czech pils, and I swear it reminded me of the freshest Kozel pils I ever tasted. GREAT, now I need to brew more BoPils, ASAP.


----------



## Judanero (29/11/13)

^^ Les has hit the nail on the head, our water is perfectly suited for Pilseners (Though I personally predominantly brew ales).


----------

